# Was there ever a special Candy Co. promo?



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Someone told me that Sugar Babies or Sugar Daddy had a promo back in the '70's, I belive he said it was of a Datsun 510. Any thoughts?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is a link to a picture.

http://members.aol.com/afxsteve/d510.html


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Here is a link to a picture.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/afxsteve/d510.html



So I assume it's the green 1 at the top?

Thanks


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Green car at the top.........you are correct and the car came in two shades of green, however the car pictured does not show the yellow/red Mylar decals that came with the car.

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

SCJ said:


> Green car at the top.........you are correct and the car came in two shades of green, however the car pictured does not show the yellow/red Mylar decals that came with the car.
> 
> ----------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



What decals??
Are they pic's of a Sugar Daddy?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Promos*

Afx had several promo cars done:

Sugar Daddy Datsun
Crunch 'n Munch / Chef Boy-ar-dee trailer sets
Champion Spark Plug Baha Bug

Among others. This is what I suggested JL do when they repop the 'ThunderTrucks', have some of the trucks go through companies, like tanker trucks you can buy with a fill-up, special trucks decked out in Post Office, or UPS colors, available and their branches, and WalMart or Toys R Us trucks sold at the stores.

Anyone out there have a link showing the purple Datsun promo car?


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Wasn't there a set put out by Simoniz car wax that had a Datsun 240z & a Datsun pickup? My memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Simonize Datsuns*

Yep.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

There was also a couple of Chef Boyardee Trailers, and of course, that old Petty # 43 car that TV Guide did......


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

madsapper said:


> that old Petty # 43 car that TV Guide did......



Yea, I've seen a few of those the last few months, way too much for me to spend on a (Tyco) slot car, well any slot for that matter.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Odd color choice for a Sugar Daddy exclusive especially since Aurora had an orange and yellow Datsun on the books. Could have included the SD stickers since the Sugar Daddy candy was wrapped in a yellow and orange wrapping.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Now that we've covered the promo cars--What was the deal with the "Mash 4077" set? Was there ever one? Sometime ago I'd seen a guy selling Army style trailers claiming to be the Mash prototypes from Canada. Also, in Europe a fellow had a Charger (I think) that was claimed to be a staff car from the set. Lastly, was there any other companies that made promos like Bachman or Tyco?

Thank you


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Prototypes*

Yes Boss, there are some M*A*S*H* prototype sets out there, along with some folks making and selling knockoffs on Ebay. There are other sets that only made it to the prototype stage:

Afx Fire Set with fire truck
Flintstones set.

Among others.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Anyone know anything about a slot car set made for the 80's Kenner toy series "M.A.S.K."?? I saw a loose "Volcano" van on E-bay a few weeks back....but I've never seen the playset.......

I used to collect "M.A.S.K.".....so that's how I was able to spot the van


----------



## jimhaze (Sep 25, 1999)

*Sugar Daddy and Petty mail ins*

I was lucky enough when I was a kid to send off for both of these cars... I still enjoy them very much being in my collection....Both came with stickers you could put on.
jimhaze


----------

